# Heya from Scarbra



## JamHandy (Jul 11, 2021)

Heyas, new member from east suburbs of Toronto. 
Electrician, motocyclist, fabricator, and maintainer of things.
Mostly here to lurk on a friends projects and keep him on the straight or parallel. Or even just to be a fulcrum for him to lean on.
I have no lathe nor mill to speak of, but with some luck I make due.

I look forward to reading your stories and regarding your pictures. 
Till then..

M
or Jam Handy


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jul 12, 2021)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jul 12, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Canadium (Jul 12, 2021)

Welcome from the Hammer! Just down the street from Scarbra! LOL


----------



## architect (Jul 12, 2021)

@JamHandy is my more skilled and better looking than me neighbor.


----------



## JamHandy (Jul 12, 2021)

Kinda like Sherlock Holmes’ smarter brother?  ;-)


----------



## Janger (Jul 12, 2021)

Welcome M   .... very mysterious.


----------



## Hruul (Jul 20, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

